# So this really kinda pissed me off.



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm not sure if any of you guys know what "Brotips" is, but they recently posted an article that really got under my skin.

The article is called, "College Bro Has a Genius Method for Picking Up More Chicks." And guess what the method is? That's right - buying a hedgehog. Now this probably annoyed me more because I'm a woman, but I believe it's unacceptable that that would be the main reason for getting a hedgehog.

Here's just a snippet of the article: 
"A hedgehog packs the divine power to shatter any chastity belt, and **** it, he did his job."

... really? Ugh, that just totally makes me mad. They did wrap up the article with something like, "there are a lot of orphaned hedgehogs without homes so you should go get one." But still, the message isn't rescuing a hedgehog, it's getting one so you can get girls.

Here's the full article if you're interested:
http://www.brobible.com/college/article/genius-method-picking-college-chicks/

Anywho, end rant. Sorry if this offends anyone, just wanted to share it.

Edit: I commented on their Facebook page about how hedgies can be difficult to take care of, etc. but so far no one has acknowledged it.


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

That makes me mad! Hedgehogs are wonderful pets, not tools.


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

That article made me angrier than almost anything I've read recently


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

The writer of that article is such a loser.


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Ugh, just what we need, more people rushing to buy a hedgehog before they realize all the VERY specific things they need in order to survive. *sigh* And I thought getting a dog just to pick up women was stupid!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

OK women on HHC, spread the word to not spread your legs to just -any- guy with a hedgehog! We must stand strong and educate the male population.


----------

